# dog logs in the goat pen



## marlowmanor (Sep 27, 2011)

When I went to feed the goats this morning I noticed "dog logs" in the goat lot. There were still some normal goat berries in there too so I am thinking that only one of them is producing the logs. I am betting it is the doeling. I know BlackJack was dewormed when we got him. The doeling I am not sure how the previous owner handled deworming and I know we haven't dewormed her yet. I guess we will be getting Ivermectin in the next day or so. Do I need to check her eyelids before deworming? Is there a different dewormer that the goat pros would recommend?


----------



## Chaty (Sep 27, 2011)

Sometimes it a change in feed that can do this but she should be wormed soon as sometimes this is a sign of worms. I would worm then weait 10 days and reworm then do it again in 10 days to break the worm cycle. I do this everytime I get a new goats even if the precious owner has wormed them. This way I know for sure.


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

"Dog logs" can be a result of feeding changes (both grain or browse).  I'd wait 24-48 hours to see if it resolves before moving on.

During that wait I would give probios or "live active" yogurt as a supplement.

If the goat is still producing the logs (and you need to be sure which goat) then I would have a fecal done to determine what type of worm you're dealing with.  Deworming should be done "purposefully"...see the thread in my signature on Parasite Management to learn more about why deworming needs to be done in a responsible manner to prevent resistance in your herd/ flock.  All dewormers do not work for all worms and dewormers should not be given on a schedule but as a treatment to a problem.

I would recommend that you check with your county extension agent or vet to find out where / when you could get FAMACHA training too.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 27, 2011)

Well since we don't know when or if Diamond was dewormed at previous owner and we have been on the new feed for a couple weeks now, we just decided to go ahead and deworm. So went to the feed store and got Novemectin injectible (thank goodness I called my dad about what to get because I originally picked up the Ivermectin pour on for cattle) and administered 1/2cc to both of them. Also gave Diamond her CDT booster. 
The plan for tomorrow is to clean out their lot and move it to an area that has more browse on it since they have cleaned up most of the browse in their lot, plus it has gotten pretty muddy and nasty there too.As long as we don't get anymore rain tonight the ground should be able to dry up a little bit.
I will look into the FAMACHA  training too. That dewormer was expensive, good thing we won't have to buy it for a while since we only have 2 goats.


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 28, 2011)

How much do the goats weigh?  1/2cc sounds like a very low dose to me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure, I didn't weigh them. The buckling is almost 8 weeks old and the doeling is approximately 10wks old. I'd guess between 30-40 lbs. I just went with the dose my dad had mentioned he gives kids when he deworms.


----------



## elevan (Sep 28, 2011)

We use 1ml / 25# here for ivermectin.  But each area is different with resistance level.  You really should weigh them though and not guess...you can be quite surprised with those little goats.  Easy enough to get an old bathroom scale, weigh yourself, pick them up and weigh again, subtract your weight and you have their weight.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait so my goat didn't way five hundred pounds, ahh crap.


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I should have done 1cc then on them. I can bet they are close to 25 lbs already. Diamond definately is, she is a chunk! I will see if DH is willing to try the scale idea. Catching BlackJack to do it shouldn't be hard, Diamond is another story since she is still fairly wild. She got loose yesterday and we got a little panicked. Fortunately she is attached to BlackJack so when he went into the lot she did too.


----------



## Goatmasta (Sep 29, 2011)

You would rather over dose than under dose.


----------



## elevan (Sep 29, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> You would rather over dose than under dose.


I agree.

Accurate weight and dosing is very important.  I would go out and weigh the goat and redose - with a full strength dose.  That's my opinion.


----------

